# First weekend out.



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Nick Butler" <absolut_nick@hotmail.com>* on *Fri, 23 Mar 2001 15:35:36 -0500*
This sounds like such foolishness to ask, but to everyone who‘s done weekend 
ex‘s with the Militia, how much stuff should I actually take.  I‘m going on 
my first tonight, and have absolutely no idea what to bring, except for a 
few minor things.  I was basically instructed by my Coy‘s CO to go and just 
observe, that I might pick up some knowledge by osmosis so to speak which 
will benefit me when I get to Phase training this summer.
I‘m just trying to make sure I don‘t arrive totally screwed and look like an 
absolute fool!  Any advice anyone can offer would be really nice.  In the 
frantic pace of things in the past week no one has really told me much of 
anything!
Thanks
Nick
_________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Derrick Forsythe <Derrick.Forsythe@gov.ab.ca>* on *Fri, 23 Mar 2001 14:01:59 -0700*
where are you - the kit list will depend for instance on which side of the
Rockies you find yourself....
> -----Original Message-----
> From:Nick Butler [SMTP:absolut_nick@hotmail.com]
> Sent:Friday, March 23, 2001 1:36 PM
> To:army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> Subject:First weekend out.
> 
> This sounds like such foolishness to ask, but to everyone who‘s done
> weekend 
> ex‘s with the Militia, how much stuff should I actually take.  I‘m going
> on 
> my first tonight, and have absolutely no idea what to bring, except for a 
> few minor things.  I was basically instructed by my Coy‘s CO to go and
> just 
> observe, that I might pick up some knowledge by osmosis so to speak which 
> will benefit me when I get to Phase training this summer.
> 
> I‘m just trying to make sure I don‘t arrive totally screwed and look like
> an 
> absolute fool!  Any advice anyone can offer would be really nice.  In the 
> frantic pace of things in the past week no one has really told me much of 
> anything!
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Nick
> _________________________________________________________________________
> Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Glenn Knudson <gknudson@mb.sympatico.ca>* on *Fri, 23 Mar 2001 15:12:32 -0600*
Basically take what you think you will need to stay warm and comfortable.
Glenn Knudson
Nick Butler wrote:
> This sounds like such foolishness to ask, but to everyone who‘s done weekend
> ex‘s with the Militia, how much stuff should I actually take.  I‘m going on
> my first tonight, and have absolutely no idea what to bring, except for a
> few minor things.  I was basically instructed by my Coy‘s CO to go and just
> observe, that I might pick up some knowledge by osmosis so to speak which
> will benefit me when I get to Phase training this summer.
>
> I‘m just trying to make sure I don‘t arrive totally screwed and look like an
> absolute fool!  Any advice anyone can offer would be really nice.  In the
> frantic pace of things in the past week no one has really told me much of
> anything!
>
> Thanks
>
> Nick
>
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Nick Butler" <absolut_nick@hotmail.com>* on *Fri, 23 Mar 2001 16:34:23 -0500*
I‘ll be at Camp Borden, Ontario
>From: Derrick Forsythe 
>Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>To: "‘army-list@CdnArmy.ca‘" 
>Subject: RE: First weekend out.
>Date: Fri, 23 Mar 2001 14:01:59 -0700
>
>where are you - the kit list will depend for instance on which side of 
>the
>Rockies you find yourself....
>
> > -----Original Message-----
> > From:Nick Butler [SMTP:absolut_nick@hotmail.com]
> > Sent:Friday, March 23, 2001 1:36 PM
> > To:army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> > Subject:First weekend out.
> >
> > This sounds like such foolishness to ask, but to everyone who‘s done
> > weekend
> > ex‘s with the Militia, how much stuff should I actually take.  I‘m going
> > on
> > my first tonight, and have absolutely no idea what to bring, except for 
>a
> > few minor things.  I was basically instructed by my Coy‘s CO to go and
> > just
> > observe, that I might pick up some knowledge by osmosis so to speak 
>which
> > will benefit me when I get to Phase training this summer.
> >
> > I‘m just trying to make sure I don‘t arrive totally screwed and look 
>like
> > an
> > absolute fool!  Any advice anyone can offer would be really nice.  In 
>the
> > frantic pace of things in the past week no one has really told me much 
>of
> > anything!
> >
> > Thanks
> >
> > Nick
> > 
>_________________________________________________________________________
> > Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at 
>http://www.hotmail.com.
> >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > message body.
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
>remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
>message body.
_________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Derrick Forsythe <Derrick.Forsythe@gov.ab.ca>* on *Fri, 23 Mar 2001 15:13:06 -0700*
it‘s been a while since I braved the fiend in early spring in ON - here in
the west it‘s a dry cold and therefore a little easier to plan in my humble
opinion anyway  Hope you have a pair of gortex socks - the flannel shirt
would be good - an alpha liner and the outer shell of your old parka for a
wind break - that way you can layer.  Windpants for sure, gloves/mittens
both I bought a pair of danners so I have a shoulder season boot - jury‘s
out on the BRCs and mukluks - my recollection is that in ON this time of
year the muks are pretty much useless - too warm/wet - again your call.
If you have the new env outerwear it‘s a lot easier - in addition to your
combats I would guess the jacket - polar fleece jacket and the new
long-johns and wind pants should get you through the weekend - I‘m out this
weekend in Wainwright and that‘s all I‘m taking.
Oh, and get a polar fleece OD toque if you can - the wool ones generally end
up giving pers toque head - not a pleasant feeling....
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Nick Butler" <absolut_nick@hotmail.com>* on *Fri, 23 Mar 2001 17:45:56 -0500*
what‘s an alpha liner...?  that‘s the extent of my ignorance!  Otherwise I‘m 
just taking my coat, windpants, raingear, no goretex socks :  should be 
okay, it‘s a bit wet here but not too bad.
>From: Derrick Forsythe 
>Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>To: "‘army-list@CdnArmy.ca‘" 
>Subject: RE: First weekend out.
>Date: Fri, 23 Mar 2001 15:13:06 -0700
>
>it‘s been a while since I braved the fiend in early spring in ON - here in
>the west it‘s a dry cold and therefore a little easier to plan in my 
>humble
>opinion anyway  Hope you have a pair of gortex socks - the flannel shirt
>would be good - an alpha liner and the outer shell of your old parka for 
>a
>wind break - that way you can layer.  Windpants for sure, gloves/mittens
>both I bought a pair of danners so I have a shoulder season boot - jury‘s
>out on the BRCs and mukluks - my recollection is that in ON this time of
>year the muks are pretty much useless - too warm/wet - again your call.
>
>If you have the new env outerwear it‘s a lot easier - in addition to your
>combats I would guess the jacket - polar fleece jacket and the new
>long-johns and wind pants should get you through the weekend - I‘m out this
>weekend in Wainwright and that‘s all I‘m taking.
>
>Oh, and get a polar fleece OD toque if you can - the wool ones generally 
>end
>up giving pers toque head - not a pleasant feeling....
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
>remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
>message body.
_________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Derrick Forsythe <Derrick.Forsythe@gov.ab.ca>* on *Fri, 23 Mar 2001 15:56:30 -0700*
alpha liners are non-standard issue kit  - they are lt wt and made roughly
the same material as your ranger blanket - the cam pattern  blanket you
should have received from your "Q"  They‘re great because they are so light,
stow away in your butt pack and they dry quickly if they get wet.
> -----Original Message-----
> From:Nick Butler [SMTP:absolut_nick@hotmail.com]
> Sent:Friday, March 23, 2001 3:46 PM
> To:army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> Subject:RE: First weekend out.
> 
> what‘s an alpha liner...?  that‘s the extent of my ignorance!  Otherwise
> I‘m 
> just taking my coat, windpants, raingear, no goretex socks :  should be 
> okay, it‘s a bit wet here but not too bad.
> 
> 
> >From: Derrick Forsythe 
> >Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> >To: "‘army-list@CdnArmy.ca‘" 
> >Subject: RE: First weekend out.
> >Date: Fri, 23 Mar 2001 15:13:06 -0700
> >
> >it‘s been a while since I braved the fiend in early spring in ON - here
> in
> >the west it‘s a dry cold and therefore a little easier to plan in my 
> >humble
> >opinion anyway  Hope you have a pair of gortex socks - the flannel shirt
> >would be good - an alpha liner and the outer shell of your old parka
> for 
> >a
> >wind break - that way you can layer.  Windpants for sure, gloves/mittens
> >both I bought a pair of danners so I have a shoulder season boot -
> jury‘s
> >out on the BRCs and mukluks - my recollection is that in ON this time of
> >year the muks are pretty much useless - too warm/wet - again your call.
> >
> >If you have the new env outerwear it‘s a lot easier - in addition to your
> >combats I would guess the jacket - polar fleece jacket and the new
> >long-johns and wind pants should get you through the weekend - I‘m out
> this
> >weekend in Wainwright and that‘s all I‘m taking.
> >
> >Oh, and get a polar fleece OD toque if you can - the wool ones generally 
> >end
> >up giving pers toque head - not a pleasant feeling....
> >
> >--------------------------------------------------------
> >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> >to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> >remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> >message body.
> 
> _________________________________________________________________________
> Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"The MacFarlanes‘" <desrtrat@amug.org>* on *Fri, 23 Mar 2001 18:13:48 -0700*
Whatever you don‘t use the first time out, leave it at home after that
within reason. It took me a long time to get the hang for how much to
bring, when...
MacF
----- Original Message -----
From: "Nick Butler" 
To: 
Sent: Friday, March 23, 2001 1:35 PM
Subject: First weekend out.
> This sounds like such foolishness to ask, but to everyone who‘s done
weekend
> ex‘s with the Militia, how much stuff should I actually take.  I‘m going
on
> my first tonight, and have absolutely no idea what to bring, except for a
> few minor things
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------

